# Data throttle..



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok there's a post on xda about getting rid of your data cap by using root explorer and going to data/system/throttle. It claims to uncap your data speeds but in reality its uncapping your CPU or keeps it pegged wide open anyway. I just wanted everyone to be aware of this so if you try it at least you know what's fixing to happen.

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wouldn't that drain your battery fast as hell?

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, its a very bad thing. I wanted to put a little warning out there so people knew what it really did anyway.
BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Data isn't throttled on the device anyways. It's throttled on the their end.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"loonatik78 said:


> Data isn't throttled on the device anyways. It's throttled on the their end.


^^^^bingo


----------

